# Dead Battery in 83 URQ



## GTi-G60 (Dec 14, 2000)

There is a big time draw in my car somewhere, as it kills a battery in a couple of hours. No lights are on, and the pump for the power locks does shut off. Anyone have info on some common draws with the ignition off? Maybe it's a poor grond? Any help is always appreciated.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Buy the bentley manual and get a test light. Charge the battery fully, start pulling one fuse at a time to find the drain.
Aftermarket stereo & alarms


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Dead Battery in 83 URQ (GTi-G60)*

A poor ground shouldnt drain the battery, but a faulty alternator will, and can do so in a few hours. Still, if were talking like 2-3 hours, that must be a massive drain, the headlights wont even kill the battery that fast. This makes me think that the battery itself might be due for replacement.


----------



## gmbchef (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Dead Battery in 83 URQ (GTi-G60)*

I was having the same problem. I traced it to a bad headlight relay.
HTH


----------

